# Relisted. PA system. Peavey mixer/amp, yorkville speakers, monitor, stands, cables, $325. Kingston



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks like a great amp. If I'm correct, it's a 1200 watt stereo power amp with 600 watts a side.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> If I'm correct, it's a 1200 watt stereo amp with 600 a side.


Yes you are.
The asking price for all is less than half of just the mixer's value new.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems that everyone is selling PA gear right now - lots of deals to be had.


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

I want, I need, (maybe I don't need but I want) I can't It's Christmas.... torture TORTURE I say!!!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Relisted at $325. Minus the Behringer monitor.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Gigged for many a year with a very similar model... not mine, the "Other Guy" in the acoustic duo. I was skeptical when he bought it, but ate my words. Good solid system.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice kit for a great price.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's gone.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Guitar101 said:


> It's gone.


Whew!


----------

